# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Bẻ khóa cá nhân cho samsung corby

## vthao93hp

mình cho đứa bạn mượn đt rồi nó nghịch pass cá nhân khóa các trình như sms, music player ... và bực nhất là phải có khóa mới vào phone đc mà thằng bạn nhập pass đại, nó quên mất cái pass [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]. bác nào biết cách bẻ chỉ em, em cám ơn nhiều [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## sebweb

cái này chỉ còn cách đem ra tiệm nó chạy lại khoảng 100k

----------

